# best infant baptism book?



## thistle93 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi! Fully disclosure I believe in credobaptism but I think we should all read broadly from those who we disagree with in secondary issues, like when one is to be baptized. I would encourage my brothers in Christ who believe in pedobaptism to do the same. So I am looking for those who believe in pedobaptism to recommend the one book that they think is the best defense of the practice, which explains what the significance of it stands for and which states clearly that it does not save/regenerate the infant (such as the view of the Catholic Church). Please no "smart alecs" who say the Bible. That would be an obvious choice but as I read the Bible I am not convinced. So give me your one recommendation. Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2010)

What Christian Parents Should Know About Infant Baptism


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Sep 24, 2010)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> What Christian Parents Should Know About Infant Baptism



This was the little booklet that our pastor gave us during our new member's class, when we questioned infant baptism. It's a good summary, but perhaps not as in-depth a look at paedobaptism as the OP was looking for.


----------



## Andres (Sep 24, 2010)

Jesus Loves the Little Children: Why We Baptize Children by Rev. Danny Hyde, who, if you were not aware is an active PB member who I know would be more than willing to answer any questions you might have about his book. 

Also, this short article is pretty good - A Contemporary Reformed Defense of Infant Baptism by Dr. R. Scott Clark. Come to think of it, Dr. Clark posts here too!


----------



## Kim G (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm credo (by default . . . grew up that way) but have been doing my own reading on baptism. In spite of controversies surrounding Doug Wilson, I recommend his book To a Thousand Generations: Infant Baptism, Covenant Mercy to the Children of God. It was the first book that made paedobaptism make sense to me.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 25, 2010)

I've handed out a couple dozen copies of Daniel Hyde's _Jesus Loves the Little Children_. All the new parents in my church get a copy. I also use it as a textbook for my young people who are preparing to make public profession of their faith. I think it's an excellent, concise summary of why we baptize children.


----------



## eqdj (Sep 25, 2010)

When Dr. Fesko taught baptism he used Pierre Marcel's The Biblical Doctrine of Infant Baptism: Sacrament of the Covenant of Grace and John Murray's Christian Baptism. 
I would add The Covenantal Case for Infant Baptism and Dr. Fesko's upcoming Water, Word, and Spirit: A Reformed Perspective on Baptism


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, 

My husband and I both come from a credo background. We own several of the books mentioned above as well as a couple of other ones. We never *got it* from those books. It was not until we did a study on Covenant Theology, while sitting under a pastor that holds to *New* Covenant Theology, that we *got it*. (We do *not* hold to NCT) We had put *infant baptism* on the shelf, so to speak, and were not even looking for it. I can still remember the night we were reading and both of us had an *AHA!!* moment at the same time, then we grabbed one of our baptism books again and it made CLEAR sense. I believe we were trying to extract parts of a whole and...well, you just can't.

*edited to add, we now embrace covenant baptism and have followed through in obedience by having our household baptized.


----------

